# Pastry free Quiche



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

6 whole eggs ( or 3 whole & 6 whites)

300g Cottage cheese

Mix of Tomato/Peppers/onion/herbs/spices according to taste

Mix together.

Put in over @ 200 for approx. 30 mins.

Sprinkle 25g W/w grated cheese on top & allow to cool

Taa Daa!!!!

i made this at the weekend. Took less time than it took the kettle to boil!  {Aside from the oven bake bit}

Just be carefull if your oven doesn't have a timer!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> Just be carefull if your oven doesn't have a timer!


Just making sure it was properly cooked eh? :lol:


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Defo going to give a try Neil.


----------



## shakee (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds good, will give it a try.


----------

